# Gateway Winter Meet Feb 13&14



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Carlyle Illinois.

*Friends.*
*Food.*
*Trains.*

Can't think of a nicer weekend in the middle of winter.



[url="MARINERS VILLAGE
618-594-7666 


[url="SUPER 8 MOTEL
618-594-8888 




(html experiment)


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom no hospitality room this year, but there will be a wine and beer tasting session Saturday evening.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

My son Cody and I will make it if everything goes OK.

Tom H


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

why oh why are events planned on a holiday weekend? Especially Valentines Day weekend! No respect for LOVE? lol I have to work the Largest Wholesale motorcycle show this weekend in Indy EVERY year and it Stinks! Always COLD and nasty weather







the worst of the year, Guaranteed! I was fortunate enough to make the winter meet last year and it was awesome! I not only had fun but it was a huge learning experiance for me to watch Jim battery power a Genesis loco. I was able to get honest opinions on some of my clay figures, thanks Tom. I formed lasting relationships with vendors, thanks Robbie. Introduced to Fred Tennyson and submitted an Evans boxcar for him to paint for me, I love it, thanks Fred. Hanging with all my fellow club members that I do not get to see on a regular basis, etc. etc. Just a great little show... OH, I almost forgot. The wife chose to go with me and afterwards we stopped at the annual "Chicken & Beer Dance" at a close by Catholic Church. What a hoot, great band, pot luck sides and the Priest pushes a cart around with all you can eat BEST FRIED CHICKEN EVER! All beer included and just plain old fun, whole families attend and I can't wait for this year's. But it's show time so I'm off to Indy.... Enjoy the meet and those on the fence need to commit and just make it there this year. I can only hope they change the date by a weekend or 2 next year







PLEASE! Man I'm bumbed, best train show of the year for me...


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting Tom. Time has really gotten away from me.


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

This sounds interesting not far from my father-in-laws place in Benton, Il. Maybe I could talk my wife into visiting her father while I go play with trains. HMMMM! Are there any other details other than the websire for Gateway?


George
northern Indiana


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 

This is Rick from Cordless Renovations...we will be there, can't wait...this will be our first year and thanks to Ric for the invite! I will be giving a battery clinic with emphasis on lithium-ion battery-packs, how to select the right battery for your train, battery-powered trailing cars, and a quick overview on our new products, but most importantly...your questions! Stop by our booth and see my Santa Fe E8 conversion which has two 22.2V 5200mah lithium-ion battery-packs, one battery powers 20 LED lights and the other powers both motors...than take a look at our new CR-2 Digital Smart Charger housed inside the E8 with the digital display hidden under the cooling fan cover. This charger charges both batteries and indicates the voltage and milliamps of your battery while chargng and in operation. It's cool to see the E8 run at night. 

See you there, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I will be there also with good deals for everyone.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Alas... It looks like I won't be there.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm going to miss all af you this year also. WORK! "another bad 4 letter word"


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Just sent some of my wish list to Robbie







will be arriving Fri nite, see ya all there!

Tom h


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'm sorry I had to miss this year; it's always a good time. 
Ric, Am I still a member in good standing?


----------

